# Blinker Issues on 1984 720.



## NCwoodsman (Aug 4, 2013)

While inspecting my truck I found that the front turn signal lights (both) do not function (turn signal or hazard), while both rear turn signal lights function properly, both signaling and hazard. Bulbs and the corresponding fuse are in good shape, and the blinker units click, is it time to get a new signal/headlight/wiper switch or is there something else I should be checking?


----------



## NCwoodsman (Aug 4, 2013)

Motor:z24
Trans: 5spd manual
2wd
no other electrical issues.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do you have running lights? (in the frt) have you checked the wiring/connections etc?


----------

